# How to stop puppy from eating weeds



## ro47 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 3 1/2 month old toy schnauzer. I've had him since he was 10 weeks and am housebreaking him. He is doing well and barks or whines or scratches on the door when he needs to potty. However, a lot of time he just wants to go out and dig or mainly chew on weeds, dig up bugs with his nose, etc. I play with him a lot inside but I want him to learn to potty and not just play in the grass and eat weeds and dirt. In the morning he does great, does both of his business and then come right back in. But the rest of the day, he just seems to want to be outside most of the time. I understand that's what dogs want but it gets frustrating. I can't leave him out there alone because he will dig. Sometimes he runs from me when I try to bring him in other times he just sits and looks at me and won't come in when I call him. I have started saying "you want a biscuit" and then he always comes but I don't want to feed him biscuits and go thru this all day long.

Any advice? Do puppies outgrow their desire to eat weeds and dirt, I hope?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry. Yellow Labs and Brown Swiss cows are about the same color. The spring Aster was 13, she laid into a patch of new grass like she was a Brown Swiss.


----------



## ro47 (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't understand what this has to do with my question???????

Okay, after rereading your reply I think I know what you mean by the word "color". Sorry, I guess this is just part of puppyhood. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

actually, i'm waiting for an answer too. i'm thinking of putting a basket muzzle on little Bikhi to keep her from eating dead leaves and dirt every time i take her outside to potty. it's driving me nuts. 

i don't want her to get worms or giardia or worse because she won't stop eating stuff like that.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I could answer..

But both my GSD's will much certain kinds of grass and plants like a couple of cows, no idea why.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't ask my dog to stop eating grass, or even weeds, unless they were harmful to him. I WOULD work on a reliable recall so that the dog will come in the house when you want him to, regardless of what else is going on in the yard. In the meantime, put the dog on a leash before you go outside so that you don't have to play keepaway to bring him back in.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

little Bikhi is _always _on a leash outside. my biggest problem with her is eating dirt and dead leaves on the ground. i know she can get worms from the dirt and giardia from bird droppings on the leaves.

the grass is no big deal, but i want to avoid vet bills for something she picked up from eating the other stuff.


----------



## ro47 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a small fenced potty area. There is a bird feeder and a lot of birdseed is on the ground underneath it. I have doves that come along with squirrels that eat off the ground. My puppy does eat a little of the birdseed at times and loves to sniff around it. This won't make him sick, will it?


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

ro47 said:


> I have a small fenced potty area. There is a bird feeder and a lot of birdseed is on the ground underneath it. I have doves that come along with squirrels that eat off the ground. My puppy does eat a little of the birdseed at times and loves to sniff around it. This won't make him sick, will it?


it might. i had that problem with my first dog until i moved the bird feeders. i'm not saying it will, just that it's a possibility.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> I wouldn't ask my dog to stop eating grass, or even weeds, unless they were harmful to him. I WOULD work on a reliable recall so that the dog will come in the house when you want him to, regardless of what else is going on in the yard. In the meantime, put the dog on a leash before you go outside so that you don't have to play keepaway to bring him back in.


That's just it, many plants are poisonous, and I for one don't know all which are.

I'll let my dogs eat grass somewhat, not enough to make them puke, but if they start grazing on weeds with leaves that's a no no.


----------

